# Where is the PCV valve? 86 Stanza Wagon/CA20E



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Where is the PCV valve? 86 Stanza Wagon/CA20E

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

alank2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is the PCV valve? 86 Stanza Wagon/CA20E
> 
> ...


It's very difficult to see, look from the top of engine down behind valve cover to the right side of engine (right side being accessory belt side). It's threaded in place with a hose coming off it. This is very difficult to get at (this vehicle is one of the worst to work on!!).


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

While changing the spark plugs tonight I found the PCV value so I changed it. It was not easy at all because of the very limited space to work with, but it is done.

Thanks,

Alan


----------

